# Amazon UK to stop accepting Visa credit cards.



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It's been reported on the news and Amazon UK account holders have also started receiving emails:-



> We’re writing to notify you of an upcoming change to Amazon.co.uk.
> 
> Starting 19 Jan, 2022, we will unfortunately no longer accept any Visa credit cards issued in the UK, due to the high fees Visa charges for processing credit card transactions. You can still use debit cards (including Visa debit cards) and non-Visa credit cards like Mastercard, Amex, and Eurocard to make purchases. We’ll give you £20 off your next purchase the first time you set any debit or non-Visa credit card as default, subject to the terms and conditions at the end of this email.
> 
> ...


This is happening because once the UK left the EU we were no longer protected by the cap on charges made by credit card companies to businesses which accept their cards. Visa have chosen to use this as an opportunity to hike their prices. It's widely believed that Amazon are using this ban as a negotiating tactic and that ultimately they may come to an agreement with Visa.

I'm lucky in that I already have a mastercard as well as the visa I normally use so I've added that to my Amazon account and have got the £20 credit they are offering. I prefer to use my visa though because I can collect reward points with it - which ironically I usually use to by Amazon gift cards. The credit is only available to customers who receive the email or an advertisment directly from Amazon.

I don't think this is a done deal yet though so there may be further developments (which is why I hurried to claim my £20!).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting. In the US, Amazon has partnered with Chase for a Visa card where the rewards can be cash OR credit on Amazon.

Let us know how it shakes out .....


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Interestingly, this doesn't seem to be affecting Audible UK at the moment - I certainly haven't been notified anyhow.

With your Audible account you can log in using your Amazon credentials and your payment types are the same as on Amazon. If you update payment types on one - add a card, change expiry dates etc - it also updates the other automatically. I didn't delete my Visa from Amazon, just changed the default to my M/C but Audible is still showing my Visa as the default.


----------

